

Cinemur.fr : a french HTML5 web app for movies - mikado
http://cinemur.fr/

======
lordlarm
Je ne comprends pas deux choses: quel est le prix? et pourquoi avez-vous
besoin d'avoir Facebook?

\--

What is the price and why do you have to have Facebook?

~~~
troebr
It says that facebook is to "see your friends' activity". It's probably just a
way to promote the application via facebook, as there's no real benefit.

There's no price, it's to show the movies currently showing in cinemas, and
the hours at the bottom.

The layout is nice but my browser seems to struggle a bit.

~~~
mikado
The Facebook integration is deeper than only publishing to newsfeeds: it reads
and writes to the Open Graph which allow data mining for movies
recommendations.

------
nddrylliog
@mikado & others: I'm curious how cinemur got started, especially investing-
wise. I see it has a 963 808 € capital, and yet the websites seems to have
appeared out of nowhere.

I thought Allociné was in pretty good standing with cinemas, film
distributors, etc. How did you pull that one off?

Anyway, good job!

------
eranation
Looks great, p.s. you seem to miss a favicon? I got the default one.

~~~
mikado
That's right, we are adding it. Thanks for the feedback!

------
ernesth
Quite nice. Two bugs however:

In the "séances" view, if I choose my city, then change the day to mardi, it
goes back to Paris.

Also with the "Aujourd'hui à la TV" bezel, there seems to be a button that
adds the broadcaster and hour. Unfortunately, it is invisible.

(iceweasel 10.0 on Debian unstable)

~~~
mikado
Thanks, we're looking at this right now!

------
johncoltrane
For non-french, Cinemur seems to be a "modern" alternative to the old and
messy allocine.fr, the french goto site for finding movies _and booking
seats_. I don't see a way to do that, booking tickets. Is it planned?

Beau design en tout cas.

------
olalonde
Would be nice to have this in Montreal. We do have
<http://www.cinemamontreal.com/eng> but it's not as beautiful :(

------
Wilya
It's beautiful.

My browser struggles to scroll the wall of posters, but other than that, it
could be very nice.

------
cypriend
Nice interface. It will replace allocine in my habits Would be perfect with tv
shows and public profile page.

~~~
mikado
thanks for the suggestion, we'll try to add them asap.

------
antoinec
It's really nice, just add a (free and illegal) streaming service of these
movies and it will be perfect :)

------
hokkos
Il faudrait ajouter un filtre de cinémas pour les cartes d'abonnement UGC/MK2,
Gaumont/Pathé,...

~~~
mikado
Little workaround for this: do a search for your theaters & add them to your
favorites.

~~~
S4M
Agree, but the viewer could check a movie trailer, like it, and straight away
book it through your website. And you could do geolocalisation stuff to find
the optimal cinema for him or her as well.

------
regisb
Great, useful app! I don't buy the mandatory Facebook integration though.

------
terhechte
Where does the content come from? Is it legal?

~~~
mikado
Yep it's legal, we're working with film distributors.

------
braveheart1723
looks beautiful - great work on the design. was it a large dev / design team ?
6 months work ?

------
czzarr
i don't get what I'm supposed to be doing with this app?

